# Photo of the Month April



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

We are now accepting entries in the April photo of the month!


----------



## chickenlady84 (Mar 20, 2013)

Here is our Rhode Island Red Rooster "RED" and our Americana Bantam Hen "SNOWBALL"


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

This is my late Easter photo of my littlest chick Jojo!


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

This is Larry the Barred Rock!


----------



## chickenlady84 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thats cute!


----------



## julieb00 (Apr 1, 2013)

*the family*

as you see my chicken are apart of the family. my Labs love them and have never hurt a one of them. if the weather is bad they come in and sleep on this perch. the single yellow bird is my rooster he is named Fluffy such a sweet boy.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Julie, that is an awesome pic of the family!
Love it!


----------



## cosmicsquirrel (Sep 12, 2012)

This is what happens when we leave the door open on a sunny day.


----------



## cosmicsquirrel (Sep 12, 2012)

Julie, love the dog and chicken picture!! Too cute!


----------



## julieb00 (Apr 1, 2013)

thanks its one of my favs!!


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

Easter Eggs! =)


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

DottieB said:


> Easter Eggs! =)


I actually have an Easter Egg plant!!


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

I put my chicks in my dresser and look what they did! So Cute!!!


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

Although one did peck me on the eye and I mean right on the white part! Ow!  but who can stay mad at a couple cuties like them?


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

Look does this look like I should call the doctors about it? That part right next to my pupal is the part she pecked but she is just a chick!


----------



## chickenlady84 (Mar 20, 2013)

Mine Pecked me on my gum once and made it Bleed real bad but they never tried my eyes. My glasses may have thrown them off. give it a while as long as you can still see and it isnt to pain full you may be ok.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Nate's photo. He's having trouble posting.


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

That's a cute baby, Nate!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

This is Bayou checking on the littluns in the hidey hole part of the brooder. He's such a good pup!


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

The black copper maran frizzle I hatched.


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Really gotta love a frizzle!


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes, they are so cute!


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

My chicken coop is built! My chicks spent their first night out at one month old! I live in CA so it's pretty warm (lucky me!)  And they all run to me when I open the door to the run! So cute!


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

I took this pic by putting my arm inside the coop and *snapshot!*


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

Cuteness! They all kept looking at me funny!


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

Cuteness! They all kept looking at me funny! Lol!


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

Woops sent it twice!

Lol


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

All these chickens are so cute!


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

The dog is adorable too!


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Spangled cubalaya pair.


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

Dottie- 1 month old barred Plymouth Rock


----------



## chirpy (Mar 25, 2013)

Love my B Rocks! The hens are the sweetest. At a year old they still come up and will perch on my shoulders.


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Awww, so cute DottieB!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

My baby saying "hi babies!"


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

poultrylover99 said:


> Awww, so cute DottieB!


Thank you!


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

Loving the weat grass!! Caught her in a sprint to me lol


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

DottieB said:


> Thank you!


You're very welcome!


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

My Aussie, Angus, with Benny the Buff Orpington Pullet  so sweet!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Definitely the winner for this month! I'm joking. Took this photo by accident...









You're welcome. Hahahaha!!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

some great pics this month


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I know it's not a chicken but its cute!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

evil cow strikes!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Two headed silkie!


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

My rooster enjoying bird seed.


----------



## Alyssa (Mar 28, 2013)

OKay I just gotta submit a few pics that I took this month of Trill!

The first two are Trill at 10 weeks ...



















This is Trill @ 11 weeks taken this weekend ....


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Very nice! Love the coloring especially.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Trill looks alot like my rooster Chirp did when he was younger! I loved him! Is he an Americana?


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

blblanchard said:


> Definitely the winner for this month! I'm joking. Took this photo by accident...
> 
> You're welcome. Hahahaha!!


BWAH HA HA omg that's GOLD!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

JC17 said:


> BWAH HA HA omg that's GOLD!


Haha! Like I said, you're welcome.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

blblanchard said:


> definitely the winner for this month! I'm joking. Took this photo by accident...
> 
> You're welcome. Hahahaha!!


bwaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaahaaaaaaawa


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

This is my french black copper maran/ australorp!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

One of my new babies. I know it's got some Cochin, it has feathered legs.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Both your pics are just great. Good luck!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

EV, that is one beautiful peacock!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

He's not mine. He lives on a historic farm where I volunteer my time to do some gardening. I got lucky.


----------



## joshcassiew (Apr 18, 2013)

My crate of Isa Browns I received for my birthday.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday! Good people taking care of you.


----------



## joshcassiew (Apr 18, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Happy Birthday! Good people taking care of you.


Well thanks...but my birthday was in Nov!


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

New chicks! Yea!


----------



## AvisCantrix (Mar 26, 2013)

My sleepy chicken


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

My broody White Lady!


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

Who won the photo of the month for March?


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Peter, the 7 week old Mottled Cochin Bantam cockerel.


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Chicks were posing for the camera.


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

Pearl digging in!!! This is all the time too lol


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

That's pretty funny Nate!


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Both your pics are just great. Good luck!


Are you raising these EV? They are beautiful!


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

Nate said:


> Pearl digging in!!! This is all the time too lol


Now that is funny! None of the others for this?


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

No I've sat and watched and she's the only one that does this lol the first time I thought it was just an accident but now it's every day so I had to take a pic lol


----------



## chirpy (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh dear that is funny! Mine wouldn't get in theirs like that but you could tell they had been sitin some where at the top cause I had to keep cleaning out their feed buckets -YUCK. So I put a lid on it and no problem now. The only funny thing I got going on right now is I have 5 2mo. RIR hens and one of them obviously thing that their food bucket is a swing and she takes out the other girl around the feeder, until Bossy ( the head hen of the group) jumps up and kicks her off.


----------



## pjs (Mar 19, 2013)

Gold laced Wyandotte


----------



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

Austin said:


> We are now accepting entries in the April photo of the month!


One of my new RIRs (first flock!). She says...Hold it bud...I got my eye on you!


----------



## dademoss (Jul 8, 2012)

The girls in the run after their first night out in the coop


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

Can't wait to see what they look like as they grow.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Pepper likes my green shoes  she was following me around the yard today. At a month old, these girls are starting to go outside for longer periods of time, but their coop is still in the garage with a heat lamp.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Pepper and Tina enjoying our landscaping in the front yard


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Last day to get entered!


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Peppered cubalaya pair.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

This thread is closed while a winner is decided!


----------

